# Upper Chagrin skunk.



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hit some of the upper water Saturday.
Found some beautiful water, but no fish.

Ugh! How can there not have been fish here?? -


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow. I felt the exact same way friday. Also upper chagrin. I found some beautiful stretches, so many great looking runs with one jack to show for it. The water being a lil low and SUPER clear doesnt help. Needs some more color before I go back


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I got skunked Saturday.... Started at Todd field area and saw some fish role through the slush... Then went to rogers rd area with 5 creek chubs to show for it.... Then went to chagrin river park and saw a guy with one and I lost one... And then I discovered a new deer call while I was walking back to the truck! Just rattle a plastic bag and they come running! Lol


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

I hear your pain. I spent an hour and half near Squire's castle and got nothing to show for it.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

We need some rain badly. It was pretty much a dead river this weekend.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Some coming this week just in time for the weekend?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stealie72 (Sep 4, 2013)

A bit late for the report, but a bunch of us were out there on Thanksgiving morning and I didn't see a single hookup over maybe 3-4 hours at a few different spots on the upper Chagrin from Gilson Park down to Daniels park. 

The flowing ice didn't really help matters. It was hard to keep anything near the bottom.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

I have fished the Chag since the 80's. I was very excited when the dams dropped as the upper river has some real nice habitat. I have found the steel fishing to be surprisingly hit or miss in the upstream areas. The total biomass in the upper river does seem to have increased dramatically by the migratory fish now able to access spawning grounds. I have some good days and more than a few skunkos up there, but actually catching trout is secondary at this stage of zen, lol.


----------

